# Socionics Test



## Dreamer (Feb 5, 2010)

₪₪₪ Socionics - The New Psychology ₪₪₪

I got INFP

I easily pass my own moods onto others. I like to observe and study other people and their relationships. I often wonder about the past or the future. I dislike changing my own decisions. I am often hesitant and doubtful. I could easily break no longer wanted relationships. I often find myself in a struggle between emotional and intellectual self. I appreciate solitude. I plan ahead but usually act impulsively following the situation. I am abstract, speculative, imaginative and idealistic. I am often reserved and quiet. I often find myself in a struggle between materialistic and spiritual self. I am having difficulties with commitments. I am often immersed in my own world of thoughts and feelings. I do not know many people. I seek fewer but deeper interactions with people. I am often having difficulties with initiating new contacts. I often act without any preparation at all. I am attracted more to the theory than to its utilisation.


----------



## chill.take.over (Apr 26, 2011)

Got intj but no description


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

INTp, but I'm not socionics INTp.


----------



## V3n0M93 (May 20, 2010)

INTp
......​


----------



## Consistently Inconsistent (Feb 22, 2011)

ENTp, with T being my strongest preference & E being my weakest one.


----------



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

Dreamer said:


> ₪₪₪ Socionics - The New Psychology ₪₪₪
> 
> I got INFP
> 
> I easily pass my own moods onto others. I like to observe and study other people and their relationships. I often wonder about the past or the future. I dislike changing my own decisions. I am often hesitant and doubtful. I could easily break no longer wanted relationships. I often find myself in a struggle between emotional and intellectual self. I appreciate solitude. I plan ahead but usually act impulsively following the situation. I am abstract, speculative, imaginative and idealistic. I am often reserved and quiet. I often find myself in a struggle between materialistic and spiritual self. I am having difficulties with commitments. I am often immersed in my own world of thoughts and feelings. I do not know many people. I seek fewer but deeper interactions with people. I am often having difficulties with initiating new contacts. I often act without any preparation at all. I am attracted more to the theory than to its utilisation.


Which one did you take to get the description?


----------



## Love Wins (Jul 18, 2011)

I got IEI (INFP). This discription fits me way better than any of the MBTI descriptions I've found. Sociotype: IEI (INFp) I think it's interesting that they have Ni with Fe for INFP which in MBTI would be INFJ. Are their definitions of the functions opposite? Whatever it is, the socionics description fits me way better! It doesn't make me out to be some sweet little gentle being cause honestly I'm kinda not lol. I can be kinda naive and timid, but I'm also really perceptive and intuitive and aggressive.


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

my result:
INFp (IEI)


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

Love Wins said:


> I got IEI (INFP). This discription fits me way better than any of the MBTI descriptions I've found. Sociotype: IEI (INFp) I think it's interesting that they have Ni with Fe for INFP which in MBTI would be INFJ. Are their definitions of the functions opposite? Whatever it is, the socionics description fits me way better!


I'm also an MBTI/Jung INFP and a Socionics IEI/INFp. I know those aren't "equivalents" function wise, but both descriptions fit me very well.

I think socionics definitions of functions differ from Jungian or Myers Briggs definitions, and that is why not every MBTI INFJ ends up scoring INFp on a Socionics assessment.


----------



## Mistshadow (Oct 16, 2011)

..Tests give me either ISTJ or completely random out-of-the-blue stuff.
Although i'm ISTP, I have an ISTJ sister.. -.-
But seeing as we share nothing in our cognitive functions.. it's a bit far off.


----------



## progBOT (May 4, 2011)

*ESTj* - "The Director"

In a relationship you are a factual, rational, know-how and no-nonsense type of person. You are keen on providing comfortable habitation for you and your partner but at the same time oppose any laziness. You are usually well-informed as you are often hypersensitive to changes in the world around you. You wish to see more loving and caring people around you.

...yep, that's me.


----------



## intrasearching (Jul 15, 2011)

INTP

I feel very confident with all aspects of logical reasoning. I never leave out unanswered questions. I seek fewer but deeper interactions with people. I am attracted more to the theory than to its utilisation. I like to observe and study other people and their relationships.

I shy away from emotional disputes and quarrels. I appreciate solitude. I am often having difficulties with initiating new contacts. I am often immersed in my own world of thoughts and feelings. I subject everything to logical analysis.

I often find myself in a struggle between emotional and intellectual self. I am abstract, speculative, imaginative and idealistic. I am fond of privacy and seclusion. I often feel bound by my own promises and appointments. I am often reserved and quiet.
--------------------------------
To get the description I created the personals account (the one linked w/ twitter).


----------



## Loki Grim (May 8, 2011)

*Sociotype: ILI-1Te*

*aka INTp, The Critic,







, and Intuitive Logical Introvert*

*Other Possible Types *



LIE (ENTj): 91% as likely as ILI
LII (INTj): 72% as likely as ILI
SLI (ISTp): 69% as likely as ILI
Using introverted intuition as his base function and extroverted thinking as his creative, the ILI is capable of deep and vivid imagery as well as the ability to analyze the correctness of conclusions. In fact, the ILI is excellent at critiquing everything from someone's statements and conclusions to the food he eats. They have an inherent understanding of the weak points in any argument, and they are particularly adept at identifying both empirical weaknesses and logical inconsistencies. As paradoxical as it might sound, the ILI has both the ability to foresee future trends and events, while at the same time refusing to make any assumptions that lack a thorough empirical backing. At his best, the ILI will act as a very useful advisor, pointing out weaknesses and flaws that he sees, while also making suggestions for improvements. At his worst, the ILI's penchant for deep and secluded thoughts, coupled with his refusal to sacrifice truth and accuracy in favor of diplomacy, can result in leaving him socially isolated. Learn more about the ILI here!


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

Loki Grim said:


> *Sociotype: ILI-1Te*
> 
> *aka INTp, The Critic,
> 
> ...



I like that test. The first time I took it, about two months ago, I scored as ILE-3Ne. I'm pretty confident that I'm Alpha, which would make me LII (INTj), ILE (ENTp), ESE (ESFj) or SEI (ISFp)


As of today, these are my results: 

Sociotype: LII-2Ne
aka INTj, The Analyst, , and Logical Intuitive Introvert

Other Possible Types
ILE (ENTp): 97% as likely as LII
EII (INFj): 87% as likely as LII
LIE (ENTj): 71% as likely as LII

Using introverted thinking as his base function and extroverted intuition as his creative, the LII is adept at creating a concept of reality through the synthesis and application of preformulated principles and rules. When formulating new principles, the LII methodically analyzes new information, taking the salient aspects and discarding the extraneous. Staying within the boundaries of his principles, the LII is capable of generating new ideas and possibilities of how the world could work. At its best, this ability gives the LII an aura of confidence and insightfulness into areas of abstraction and possibility that many other types don't have; at its worst, this ability may lead the LII to possibilities so impractical or unreachable that he is perceived as others to be out of touch with reality. Additionally, the LIIs inclination for deep isolated thoughts often leaves him disconnected from societal interaction--as if he is constantly an observer but never a participant. Learn more about the LII here!


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

This test is really sucky btw. 

And I score ILE (ENTj) on it but I'm an ILI (INTp). 

Don't count on it to give you an accurate score.


----------



## Loki Grim (May 8, 2011)

> I like that test.





> This test is really sucky btw


. 
I might have done the wrong test that the topic poster intended people to take, I could not find a quiz in the first post so I used a link from the second or third post.


----------



## Dreamer (Feb 5, 2010)

ElectricSparkle said:


> Which one did you take to get the description?


 um...on your profile page there.


----------

